# Browning Barracuda



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Has anybody tried one of these and what did you think?


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

THE BOMB!!!

My partner uses one and its awesome. I shoot a PSE recurve with a retriever reel and like it, but the Barracuda is on a whole nutha level.

Even out of the water it is a powerful accurate bow. On the water it is the stuff. You can snap shoot with no deflection. I'm not a technical guy so I'm not sure how to put it in words, but, no matter how you shoot it the arrow goes straight into the water. Like a bullet! Hold it off to the side, snap shoot from half draw and that arrow just slips right into the water.

He rides his 4 wheeler around with it strapped to the front. Last fall he wrecked it and broke the bow. Bad wreck, lucky it only cost him the bow. Went out the next weekend and bought another one, brand new! Thats how much he likes em!

As good as I've seen.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I just bought one love it. I did hit my arm with it though so i need an arm guard.


----------

